# Why wont Windows-10 install?



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

I've installed a new unformatted HDD in my PC.
I've set it to boot from the DVD drive.


I've downloaded a ISO file of the 32 bit version of Windows-10.
I've burned it to a bootable DVD.


But when I boot the PC with it, it never gets to the first setup screen where you need to set the language.



Instead:


It displays the Windows blue window, for about 30 seconds, then it reboot and displays the same Windows blue window again, and it keeps repeating this cycle again and again, until I switch off the PC.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft.com > *Windows 10 System Requirements*


?


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

SpywareDr said:


> Microsoft.com > *Windows 10 System Requirements*
> 
> 
> ?


 As far as I can see from that page, my PC meets the requirement.

But I'm not upgrading from a previous OS, this is a fresh install of Windows-10 onto an unformatted drive.

Which the ISO file I've downloaded is designed to do.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm... Possible bad DVD maybe? To test, try booting another computer with it to see if the same problem occurs.

Also, have you tried resetting the CMOS/BIOS Setup to factory defaults?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this the same pc as on your other thread that you wanted to upgrade to Windows 7? What's its make and model? You were asked the same on that thread and you flat out ignored the question, which is just rude. Help us help you.


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> Is this the same pc as on your other thread that you wanted to upgrade to Windows 7?


Yes



Stancestans said:


> What's its make and model? You were asked the same on that thread and you flat out ignored the question, which is just rude. Help us help you.



Didn't think it was that important!?
Its a: Medion PC Titanium MD 8080 XL


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the MSN number?

https://www.medion.com/gb/service/_lightbox/msn.php


> *PC*
> 
> The MSN number, sometimes labelled Art.-Nr or Article number, is an 8-digit number located on the identification plate on the back or bottom of your device.


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

SpywareDr said:


> What is the MSN number?
> 
> https://www.medion.com/gb/service/_lightbox/msn.php



It looks like: 10003161
So how does this help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It looks like: 10003161 So how does this help?


 This helps us determine if your computer meets the minimum requirements for Windows 10.
How did you burn the DVD? Try burning a fresh never used DVD-+R disc using *IMGBurn* in my signature. 
Put the DVD in and boot into Setup (Bios) go to the *Boot* tab, _Move _DVD drive to First Boot Device, _Save and Exit._ On restart, you should see the message, _Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD_. If not, the DVD drive is Not the First Boot Device, the DVD is not Bootable, not burned correctly, or the DVD drive is not reading your Burned DVD. 
Try booting another computer with your DVD disc. If that also fails, then the disc is bad. If it works, then your DVD drive is bad on the troubled computer.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you can let us see the contents of the DVD. On a working computer insert the dvd (do not attempt to run it) open a cmd prompt as admin copy and paste this cmd:-

d: & cd\ & echo > c:\0 & tree d:\ /a /f >>c:\0 & echo >>c:\0 & notepad c:\0

Notepad will open with the contents of the DVD copy paste this here.


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, you can let us see the contents of the DVD. On a working computer insert the dvd (do not attempt to run it) open a cmd prompt as admin copy and paste this cmd:-
> 
> d: & cd\ & echo > c:\0 & tree d:\ /a /f >>c:\0 & echo >>c:\0 & notepad c:\0
> 
> Notepad will open with the contents of the DVD copy paste this here.



Many thanks: here's that file...

ECHO is on.
Folder PATH listing for volume J_CENA_X86FREV_EN-US_DV5
Volume serial number is D9D3-106E
D:\
| autorun.inf
| bootmgr
| bootmgr.efi
| setup.exe
| 
+---boot
| | bcd
| | boot.sdi
| | bootfix.bin
| | bootsect.exe
| | etfsboot.com
| | memtest.exe
| | 
| +---en-us
| | bootsect.exe.mui
| | 
| +---fonts
| | chs_boot.ttf
| | cht_boot.ttf
| | jpn_boot.ttf
| | kor_boot.ttf
| | malgun_boot.ttf
| | malgunn_boot.ttf
| | meiryo_boot.ttf
| | meiryon_boot.ttf
| | msjh_boot.ttf
| | msjhn_boot.ttf
| | msyh_boot.ttf
| | msyhn_boot.ttf
| | segmono_boot.ttf
| | segoe_slboot.ttf
| | segoen_slboot.ttf
| | wgl4_boot.ttf
| | 
| \---resources
| bootres.dll
| 
+---efi
| +---boot
| | bootia32.efi
| | 
| \---microsoft
| \---boot
| | bcd
| | cdboot.efi
| | cdboot_noprompt.efi
| | efisys.bin
| | efisys_noprompt.bin
| | memtest.efi
| | 
| +---fonts
| | chs_boot.ttf
| | cht_boot.ttf
| | jpn_boot.ttf
| | kor_boot.ttf
| | malgun_boot.ttf
| | malgunn_boot.ttf
| | meiryo_boot.ttf
| | meiryon_boot.ttf
| | msjh_boot.ttf
| | msjhn_boot.ttf
| | msyh_boot.ttf
| | msyhn_boot.ttf
| | segmono_boot.ttf
| | segoe_slboot.ttf
| | segoen_slboot.ttf
| | wgl4_boot.ttf
| | 
| \---resources
| bootres.dll
| 
+---sources
| | EI.CFG
| | acmigration.dll
| | acres.dll
| | actionqueue.dll
| | adfscomp.dll
| | admtv3check.dll
| | aeinv.dll
| | alert.gif
| | api-ms-win-core-apiquery-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-1.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-1.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l3-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l4-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-kernel32-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-kernel32-l2-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-1.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-1.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-1.dll
| | api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
| | appcompat.xsl
| | appcompat_bidi.xsl
| | appcompat_detailed.xsl
| | appcompat_detailed_bidi.xsl
| | appcompat_detailed_bidi_txt.xsl
| | appcompat_detailed_txt.xsl
| | appcompatservicing.dll
| | appraiser.dll
| | appraiser.sdb
| | arunimg.dll
| | arunres.dll
| | autorun.dll
| | background_cli.bmp
| | boot.wim
| | cdplib.mof
| | cdplibuninstall.mof
| | clustercompliance.dll
| | cmi2migxml.dll
| | cmisetup.dll
| | compatctrl.dll
| | compatprovider.dll
| | compatresources.dll
| | compres.dll
| | cryptosetup.dll
| | csiagent.dll
| | cversion.ini
| | db_msftproductionwindowssigningca.cer
| | devinv.dll
| | diager.dll
| | diagnostic.dll
| | diagtrack.dll
| | diagtrackrunner.exe
| | dism.exe
| | dismapi.dll
| | dismcore.dll
| | dismcoreps.dll
| | dismprov.dll
| | drvmgrtn.dll
| | du.dll
| | ext-ms-win-advapi32-encryptedfile-l1-1-0.dll
| | folderprovider.dll
| | fveupg.dll
| | gatherosstate.exe
| | generaltel.dll
| | hwcompat.dll
| | hwcompat.txt
| | hwcompatPE.txt
| | hwexclude.txt
| | hwexcludePE.txt
| | hypervcomplcheck.dll
| | iasmigplugin.dll
| | idwbinfo.txt
| | iiscomp.dll
| | imagingprovider.dll
| | input.dll
| | install.wim
| | installeventres.dll
| | itgtupg.dll
| | lang.ini
| | locale.nls
| | logprovider.dll
| | mediasetupuimgr.dll
| | migapp.xml
| | migcore.dll
| | mighost.exe
| | migisol.dll
| | migres.dll
| | migstore.dll
| | migsys.dll
| | migtestplugin.dll
| | mxeagent.dll
| | ndiscompl.dll
| | nlsbres.dll
| | ntdsupg.dll
| | ntfrsupg.dll
| | nxquery.inf
| | nxquery.sys
| | offline.xml
| | oscomps.woa.xml
| | oscomps.xml
| | osfilter.inf
| | outofbox_windows_db.bin
| | pid.txt
| | pnpibs.dll
| | rdsupgcheck.dll
| | reagent.admx
| | reagent.dll
| | reagent.xml
| | reportgen.dll
| | rmsupg.dll
| | rollback.exe
| | schema.dat
| | sdbapiu.dll
| | segoeui.ttf
| | setup.exe
| | setupcompat.dll
| | setupcore.dll
| | setuperror.exe
| | setuphost.exe
| | setupmgr.dll
| | setupplatform.cfg
| | setupplatform.dll
| | setupplatform.exe
| | setupprep.exe
| | sfcn.dat
| | sflcid.dat
| | sflistw7.dat
| | sflistw8.dat
| | sflistw8.woa.dat
| | sflistwb.dat
| | sflistwb.woa.dat
| | sflistwt.dat
| | sflistwt.woa.dat
| | sfpat.inf
| | sfpatpg.inf
| | sfpatw7.inf
| | sfpatw8.inf
| | sfpatwb.inf
| | sfpatwt.inf
| | smiengine.dll
| | spflvrnt.dll
| | spprgrss.dll
| | spwizeng.dll
| | spwizimg.dll
| | spwizres.dll
| | sqmapi.dll
| | uddicomp.dll
| | unattend.dll
| | unbcl.dll
| | uninstall.xml
| | uninstall_data.xml
| | upgcompat.inf
| | upgdriver.dll
| | upgloader.dll
| | upgrade_bulk.xml
| | upgrade_data.xml
| | upgrade_frmwrk.xml
| | upgradeagent.dll
| | upgradeagent.xml
| | upgreport.dll
| | upgwow_bulk.xml
| | uxlib.dll
| | uxlibres.dll
| | vhdprovider.dll
| | w32uiimg.dll
| | w32uires.dll
| | warning.gif
| | wdsclient.dll
| | wdsclientapi.dll
| | wdscore.dll
| | wdscsl.dll
| | wdsimage.dll
| | wdstptc.dll
| | wdsupgcompl.dll
| | wdsutil.dll
| | wicadevicefilters.xml
| | wimprovider.dll
| | win32ui.dll
| | windlp.dll
| | winsetup.dll
| | wpx.dll
| | 
| +---dlmanifests
| | | accessibilitycpl-dl.man
| | | activedirectory-webservices-dl.man
| | | activedirectory-wmireplicationprovider-dl.man
| | | adsi-ldap-extensions-dl.man
| | | adsi-ldap-provider-dl.man
| | | adsi-router-dl.man
| | | adsi-winnt-provider-dl.man
| | | application_experience-infrastructure-dl.man
| | | authui-dl.man
| | | bitsextensions-server-console-dl.man
| | | bitsextensions-server-dl.man
| | | bluetooth-config-dl.man
| | | browserservice-dl.man
| | | capi2_certs-dl.man
| | | commandprompt-dl.man
| | | coreos-dl.man
| | | credential-manager-dl.man
| | | crypto_keys-dl.man
| | | cryptoconfig-dl.man
| | | dfsclient-dl.man
| | | dfsmgmt-dl.man
| | | dfsn-serverservice-dl.man
| | | dhcpclient-dl.man
| | | dhcpservermigplugin-dl.man
| | | directoryservices-adam-dl.man
| | | directoryservices-domain-dl.man
| | | directoryservices-ism-smtp-dl.man
| | | dns-client-dl.man
| | | dns-server-service-dl.man
| | | dpapi_keys-dl.man
| | | drm-dl.man
| | | etw-core-dl.man
| | | eudcedit-dl.man
| | | eventcollector-dl.man
| | | eventlog-dl.man
| | | evntagnt-dl.man
| | | explorer-dl.man
| | | extensibleauthenticationprotocolhostservice-dl.man
| | | feclient-dl.man
| | | fonts-type1-dl.man
| | | frs-core-dl.man
| | | gpbase-dl.man
| | | gpmc-dl.man
| | | gpmgmt-dl.man
| | | grouppolicy-admin-gpedit-dl.man
| | | grouppolicy-admin-gpedit-snapin-dl.man
| | | grouppolicy-cse-softwareinstallation-dl.man
| | | grouppolicy-serveradmintools-gpmc-dl.man
| | | http-dl.man
| | | iasmigplugin-dl.man
| | | ieframe-dl.man
| | | ime-simplified-chinese-migration-dl.man
| | | ime-traditional-chinese-migration-dl.man
| | | international-core-dl.man
| | | international-timezones-dl.man
| | | internet-naming-service-runtime-dl.man
| | | ipsec-svc-dl.man
| | | isns_service-dl.man
| | | jet2x3x-dl.man
| | | jetcore-dl.man
| | | jetexcel-dl.man
| | | jetexchlotus-dl.man
| | | jettext-dl.man
| | | jetxbasepdx-dl.man
| | | kerberos-key-distribution-center-dl.man
| | | ldap-client-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-bits-client-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-certificateservices-ca-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-certificateservices-camanagement-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-certificateservices-mscep-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-dfsr-core-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-dot3svc-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-errorreportingcore-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-errorreportingfaults-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-fax-client-applications-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-fax-client-proenterprise-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-fax-common-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-fax-server-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-fax-service-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-htmlhelp-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-icm-profiles-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-clientnetworkprotocolimplementation-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-esc-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-feeds-platform-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-internetexplorer-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-asp-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-aspnet-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-aspnet45-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-basicauthentication-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-cgi-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-clientcertificatemappingauthentication-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-corewebengine-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-customlogging-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-defaultdocument-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-digestauthentication-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-directorybrowsing-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-ftpserver-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-httpcompressiondynamic-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-httpcompressionstatic-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-httperrors-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-httplogging-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-httpredirect-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-httptracing-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-iiscertificatemappingauthentication-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-ipsecurity-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-isapiextensions-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-isapifilter-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-legacyscripts-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-legacysnapin-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-logginglibraries-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-managementconsole-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-managementscriptingtools-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-managementservice-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-metabase-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-netfxextensibility-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-netfxextensibility45-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-odbclogging-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-requestfiltering-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-requestmonitor-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-serversideincludes-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-staticcontent-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-urlauthorization-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-windowsauthentication-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-iis-wmicompatibility-deployment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-mail-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-netfx35-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-netfx35cdfcomp-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-netfxcorecomp-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-networkbridge-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-offlinefiles-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-sharedaccess-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-smbhashgeneration-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-storagemigration-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-sxs-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-tapisetup-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-terminalservices-clientactivexcore-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-wab-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-was-configurationapi-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-was-netfxenvironment-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-was-processmodel-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-wcfcorecomp-dl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-wlansvc-dl.man
| | | microsoft.windows.com.base-dl.man
| | | microsoft.windows.com.complus.setup.dl.man
| | | microsoft.windows.com.dtc.setup-dl.man
| | | microsoftwindowssystemrestore-main-dl.man
| | | migrationdisplaygroups-dl.man
| | | mpr-dl.man
| | | msmq-dcom-dl.man
| | | msmq-domain-ic-dl.man
| | | msmq-http-dl.man
| | | msmq-messagingcoreservice-dl.man
| | | msmq-multicast-dl.man
| | | msmq-routing-dl.man
| | | msmq-triggers-dl.man
| | | muisettings-dl.man
| | | mup-dl.man
| | | ndis-dl.man
| | | netfx-wcf-http-activation-dl.man
| | | netfx-wcf-msmqactivation-registration-dl.man
| | | netfx-wcf-pipeactivation-registration-dl.man
| | | netfx-wcf-tcpactivation-registration-dl.man
| | | netfx-wcf-tcpportsharing-dl.man
| | | netfx3-dl.man
| | | netfx4-wcf-client-dl.man
| | | netfx4-wcf-extended-dl.man
| | | netfx4clientcorecomp-dl.man
| | | netlogon-dl.man
| | | networking-mpssvc-svc-dl.man
| | | networkloadbalancingfullserver-dl.man
| | | nfs-admincore-dl.man
| | | nfs-clientcore-dl.man
| | | nfs-servercore-dl.man
| | | ntfs-dl.man
| | | ntoskrnl-dl.man
| | | odbc32dll-dl.man
| | | openportmapper-dl.man
| | | openrpc-dl.man
| | | partmgr-dl.man
| | | peertopeeradmin-dl.man
| | | peertopeerbase-dl.man
| | | peertopeergraphing-dl.man
| | | peertopeergrouping-dl.man
| | | peertopeeridmanager-dl.man
| | | peertopeerpnrp-dl.man
| | | performancecounterinfrastructure-dl.man
| | | performancecounterinfrastructureconsumer-dl.man
| | | printing-spooler-core-dl.man
| | | printing-spooler-networkclient-dl.man
| | | propsys-dl.man
| | | rasapi-dl.man
| | | rascmak-dl.man
| | | rasconnectionmanager-dl.man
| | | rasmanservice-dl.man
| | | rasservermigplugin-dl.man
| | | rasserveroc-dl.man
| | | remoteassistance-dl.man
| | | rights-management-client-v1-api-dl.man
| | | rights-management-services-server-dl.man
| | | rpc-http-dl.man
| | | rpc-http_proxy-dl.man
| | | rpc-local-dl.man
| | | rpc-remote-dl.man
| | | schannel-dl.man
| | | schedsvc-dl.man
| | | security-digest-dl.man
| | | security-kerberos-dl.man
| | | security-ntlm-dl.man
| | | security-ntlm-lmc.man
| | | shell32-dl.man
| | | shmig-dl.man
| | | shutdown-event-tracker-dl.man
| | | simpletcp-dl.man
| | | smartcardsubsystem-dl.man
| | | smbserver-dl.man
| | | smss-dl.man
| | | smtpsvc-admin-dl.man
| | | smtpsvc-service-dl.man
| | | snmp-dl.man
| | | speechcommon-dl.man
| | | srm-dl.man
| | | tabletpc-tabbtn-dl.man
| | | tabletpcinputpanel-dl.man
| | | tabletpcjournal-dl.man
| | | tabletpcplatforminput-core-dl.man
| | | tcpip-dl.man
| | | telnet-client-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-appserver-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-appserver-licensing-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-drivers-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-licenseserver-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-localsessionmanager-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-rdp-winstationextensions-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-remoteconnectionmanager-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-sessiondirectory-client-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-sessiondirectory-server-dl.man
| | | terminalservices-terminalservicesclient-dl.man
| | | textservicesframework-migration-dl.man
| | | themeui-dl.man
| | | time-service-dl.man
| | | unimodem-config-dl.man
| | | upnpcontrolpoint-dl.man
| | | upnpdevicehost-dl.man
| | | upnpdevicehost-server-dl.man
| | | upnpssdp-dl.man
| | | upnpssdp-server-dl.man
| | | video-tvvideocontrol-dl.man
| | | virtualdiskservice-dl.man
| | | volsnap-dl.man
| | | vss-dl.man
| | | wcf-http-activation-dl.man
| | | wcf-http-activation-postapply-dl.man
| | | wcf-nonhttp-activation-dl.man
| | | wds-dl.man
| | | web-services-for-management-core-dl.man
| | | webdavredir-dl.man
| | | webdavredir-mrxdav-dl.man
| | | webenroll-dl.man
| | | win32k-settings-dl.man
| | | windowssearchengine-dl.man
| | | winhttp60-dl.man
| | | winlogon-dl.man
| | | wirelessnetworking-dl.man
| | | wmi-core-dl.man
| | | wmi-snmp-provider-dl.man
| | | workstationservice-dl.man
| | | wsinfra-upgrade-dl.man
| | | 
| | +---bitsextensions-server
| | | bitsmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---en-us
| | +---microsoft-activedirectory-webservices-dl
| | | adwsmigrate.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-bluetooth-config
| | | bthmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-com-complus-setup-dl
| | | commig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-com-dtc-setup-dl
| | | msdtcstp.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-dhcpservermigplugin-dl
| | | dhcpsrvmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-directoryservices-adam-dl
| | | adammigrate.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-iasserver-migplugin
| | | | iasmigplugin.dll
| | | | iasmigreader.exe
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | iasmigreader.exe.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-ie-clientnetworkprotocolimplementation-migration
| | | wininetplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-iis-dl
| | | iismig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-international-core-dl
| | | nlscoremig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-internet-naming-service-runtime
| | | winsplgn.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-mediaplayer-drm-dl
| | | drmmgrtn.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-msmq-messagingcoreservice
| | | mqmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-ndis
| | | ndismigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-networkbridge
| | | bridgemigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-networkloadbalancing-core
| | | nlbmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-offlinefiles-dl
| | | cscmigdl.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-performancecounterinfrastructure-dl
| | | cntrtextmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-performancecounterinfrastructureconsumer-dl
| | | plamig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-rasconnectionmanager
| | | cmmigr.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-rasserver-migplugin
| | | rasmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-shmig-dl
| | | | shmig.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | shmig.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-storagemigration
| | | | stormigplugin.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | stormigplugin.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-sxs
| | | | sxsmigplugin.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | sxsmigplugin.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-tapisetup
| | | tapimigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-terminalservices-licenseserver
| | | tlsmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration-dl
| | | chxmig.dll
| | | imjpmig.dll
| | | imkrmig.dll
| | | imscmig.dll
| | | imtcmig.dll
| | | msctfmig.dll
| | | tabletextservicemig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-unimodem-config
| | | modemmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-winsock-core-infrastructure-upgrade
| | | wsupgrade.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-wmi-core
| | | wmimigrationplugin.dll
| | | 
| | \---networking-mpssvc-svc
| | icfupgd.dll
| | 
| +---en-us
| | acres.dll.mui
| | actionqueue.dll.mui
| | appraiser.dll.mui
| | arunres.dll.mui
| | cmisetup.dll.mui
| | compatctrl.dll.mui
| | compatprovider.dll.mui
| | compatresources.dll.mui
| | compres.dll.mui
| | credits.rtf
| | diagtrack.dll.mui
| | diagtrackrunner.exe.mui
| | dism.exe.mui
| | dismapi.dll.mui
| | dismcore.dll.mui
| | dismprov.dll.mui
| | erofflps.txt
| | folderprovider.dll.mui
| | imagingprovider.dll.mui
| | input.dll.mui
| | installeventres.dll.mui
| | logprovider.dll.mui
| | mediasetupuimgr.dll.mui
| | migres.dll.mui
| | nlsbres.dll.mui
| | oobe_help_opt_in_details.rtf
| | pnpibs.dll.mui
| | privacy.rtf
| | reagent.adml
| | reagent.dll.mui
| | rollback.exe.mui
| | setup.exe.mui
| | setup_help_upgrade_or_custom.rtf
| | setup_help_whattokeep.rtf
| | setupcompat.dll.mui
| | setupcore.dll.mui
| | setuperror.exe.mui
| | setupplatform.exe.mui
| | setupprep.exe.mui
| | smiengine.dll.mui
| | spwizres.dll.mui
| | upgdriver.dll.mui
| | upgloader.dll.mui
| | upgreport.dll.mui
| | uxlibres.dll.mui
| | vhdprovider.dll.mui
| | vofflps.rtf
| | w32uires.dll.mui
| | wdsclient.dll.mui
| | wdsimage.dll.mui
| | wimprovider.dll.mui
| | windlp.dll.mui
| | winsetup.dll.mui
| | 
| +---etwproviders
| | | actionqueueetw.dll
| | | auditetw.dll
| | | cmisetupetw.dll
| | | etwproviderinstall.vbs
| | | oobeldretw.dll
| | | setupcletw.dll
| | | setupetw.dll
| | | setupugcetw.dll
| | | sysprepetw.dll
| | | windeployetw.dll
| | | winsetupetw.dll
| | | 
| | \---en-us
| | actionqueueetw.dll.mui
| | auditetw.dll.mui
| | cmisetupetw.dll.mui
| | oobeldretw.dll.mui
| | setupcletw.dll.mui
| | setupetw.dll.mui
| | setupugcetw.dll.mui
| | sysprepetw.dll.mui
| | windeployetw.dll.mui
| | winsetupetw.dll.mui
| | 
| +---inf
| | setup.cfg
| | 
| +---migration
| | \---wtr
| | adminpack_en-us.inf
| | adminpack_en-us_noloc.inf
| | adobe_flash.inf
| | browserchoice_win7.inf
| | browserchoice_win8.inf
| | compattelemetry.inf
| | ftp_7.0.inf
| | ftp_7.5_en-us_noloc.inf
| | ftp_7.5_loc.inf
| | gwxmig.inf
| | powershell_en-us_noloc.inf
| | powershell_loc.inf
| | webdav_7.0.inf
| | webdav_7.5_en-us_noloc.inf
| | webdav_7.5_loc.inf
| | 
| +---replacementmanifests
| | | activedirectory-webservices-replacement.man
| | | application-experience-program-compatibility-assistant-replacement.man
| | | appxalluserstore-replacement.man
| | | appxdeploymentserver-replacement.man
| | | audiommecore-other-migration-replacement.man
| | | authui-migration-replacement.man
| | | authui-migration-win8-replacement.man
| | | bisrv-replacement.man
| | | bthmig-replacement.man
| | | capi2_certs-repl.man
| | | certificateenrollment-replacement.man
| | | cliplicensemigration-replacement.man
| | | cloudapreplacement.man
| | | codeintegrity-repl.man
| | | commandprompt-win7-replacement.man
| | | commandprompt-win8-replacement.man
| | | contentdeliverymanager.utilities-replacement.man
| | | credential-manager-replacement.man
| | | crypto_keys-repl.man
| | | dataintegrityscan-replacement.man
| | | deviceassociationframework-replacement.man
| | | deviceregistration-replacement.man
| | | dhcpclientdll-repl.man
| | | dhcpserver-tools-replacement.man
| | | dhcpservermigplugin-rep.man
| | | dhcpservermigpluginwin8-replacement.man
| | | directaccessservermanagement-repl.man
| | | directoryservices-adam-client-replacement.man
| | | directoryservices-adam-tools-replacement.man
| | | directoryservices-administrativecenter-replacement.man
| | | directoryservices-domaincontroller-servercoreupg-replacement.man
| | | directoryservices-domaincontroller-tools-replacement.man
| | | directoryservices-sm-plugin.registration-replacement.man
| | | displayconfigsettings_win7update.man
| | | dmrcwin7replacement.man
| | | dns-server-role-replacement.man
| | | dns-server-tools-replacement.man
| | | dsreg-replacement.man
| | | ehome-reg-inf_repl.man
| | | elam-replacement.man
| | | etw-core-replacement.man
| | | eudcedit-replacement.man
| | | explorer-repl.man
| | | extensibleauthenticationprotocolhostservice-rep.man
| | | failovercluster-core-wow64-rm.man
| | | fileserver-replacement.man
| | | font-truetype-fontsregistrysettingsmigration-replacement.man
| | | fonts-type1-replacement.man
| | | fundisc-replacement.man
| | | gameuxmig-replacement.man
| | | gpbase-replacement.man
| | | gpiobuttons-replacement.man
| | | helpandsupport-replacement.man
| | | http-replacement.man
| | | identityserver-migration-replacement.man
| | | identityserver-proxymigration-replacement.man
| | | identitystore-replacement.man
| | | iis-appwarmup-rm.man
| | | iis-ftpextensibility-rm.man
| | | iis-ftpsvc-rm.man
| | | iis-ipsecurity-rm.man
| | | iis-powershellprovider-rm.man
| | | iis-sharedlibraries-rm.man
| | | iis-webdav-rm.man
| | | ime-eashared-migration-replacement.man
| | | international-core-replacement.man
| | | internet-naming-service-runtime-rep.man
| | | internet-naming-tools-replacement.man
| | | ipv4ipv6coexistencemigration-replacement.man
| | | kernel-pnp-repl.man
| | | mfmpeg2srcsnk-migration-replacement.man
| | | mfplat-migration-replacement.man
| | | mfsrcsnk-migration-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-activedirectory-powershell-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-certificateauthority-enrollment-serverupgrade-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-certificateservices-ca-serverupgrade-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-certificateservices-mscep-serverupgrade-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-certificateservices-ocsp-serverupgrade-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-certificateservices-policy-serverupgrade-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-certificateservices-webenrollment-serverupgrade-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-hyper-v-client-migration-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-hyper-v-rsat-mgmt-tools-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-advertisingid-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-credentialmanagementrole-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-credentialmanagementrole-tools-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-deployment-services-admin-pack-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-deviceaccess-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-enterprisemgmt-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-failovercluster-adminpak-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-fax-service-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-geolocation-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-identity-foundation-migration-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-adminkitbranding-repl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-clientnetworkprotocolimplementation-repl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-internetexplorer-repl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-ie-pdm-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-mapcontrol-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-netfx35cdfcomp-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-netfxcorecomp-repl.man
| | | microsoft-windows-network-setup-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-networkbridge-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-offlinefiles-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-powershell-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-powershell-ws08-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-powershellwebaccess-commands-powershell-migration-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-rmapi-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-securestartup-filterdriver-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-servermanager-rsat-featuretools-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-servermanager-rsat-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-servermanager-rsat-roletools-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-servermanager-shell-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-softwareinventorylogging-scheduledtasks-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-storagemigration-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-sxs-replacement.man
| | | microsoft-windows-wcfcorecomp-replacement.man
| | | mmsys-migration-replacement.man
| | | msmpeg2vdec-migration-replacement.man
| | | ndis-repl.man
| | | netfx-wcf-http-activation-replacement.man
| | | netfx-wcf-msmqactivation-registration-replacement.man
| | | netfx-wcf-pipeactivation-registration-replacement.man
| | | netfx-wcf-tcpactivation-registration-replacement.man
| | | netfx3-replacement.man
| | | netfx4-policy-replacement.man
| | | netfx4-replacement.man
| | | netfx4-wcf-client-replacement.man
| | | netfx4-wcf-extended-replacement.man
| | | netfx4clientcorecomp-replacement.man
| | | networking-mpssvc-svc.replacement.man
| | | networkloadbalancingmanagementclient-replacement.man
| | | networkloadbalancingmanagementheadlessserver-replacement.man
| | | networkprofile-replacement.man
| | | nfs-admincore-repl.man
| | | nfs-clientcore-repl.man
| | | nfs-servercore-repl.man
| | | nfs-servercoreupg-clientcore-repl.man
| | | nfs-servercoreupg-servercore-repl.man
| | | ngclocalaccountmigplugin-replacement.man
| | | npas-role-replacement.man
| | | npsui-replacement.man
| | | odbc32dll-repl.man
| | | peerdist-client-migration-replacement.man
| | | peerdist-server-migration-replacement.man
| | | peerdist-upgrade-replacement.man
| | | pnpmigration-replacement.man
| | | powercpl-replacement.man
| | | powermanagement-powerpolicy-definitions-replacement-vista.man
| | | powermanagement-powerpolicy-definitions-replacement-win7.man
| | | powermanagement-powerpolicy-definitions-replacement-win8.man
| | | powermanagement-powerpolicy-migration-replacement.man
| | | printing-localprinting-replacement.man
| | | printing-server-foundation-features-upgrade.man
| | | printing-servercore-wow64-rm.man
| | | printing-spooler-core-replacement.man
| | | propsys-replacement.man
| | | rasapi-repl.man
| | | rasbase-rassstp-repl.man
| | | rasbase-repl.man
| | | rasddm-repl.man
| | | rasmanservice-repl.man
| | | rasmanservice-replv2.man
| | | rasppp-repl.man
| | | rasrqs-repl.man
| | | rasserver-repl.man
| | | rasserveradmintools-replacement.man
| | | refs-replacement.man
| | | refs-v1-replacement.man
| | | rights-management-client-v1-api-replacement.man
| | | rights-management-services-admin-tools-replacement.man
| | | rights-management-services-management-tools-replacement.man
| | | rights-management-services-role-replacement.man
| | | schedsvc-replacement.man
| | | sebmigration-replacement.man
| | | security-spp-migration-replacement.man
| | | securitycenter-core-replacement.man
| | | servercore-ea-ime-wow64-rm.man
| | | servercore-wow64-rm.man
| | | settingshandlers_nt.replacement.man
| | | settingsync-repl.man
| | | sharemgmt-rsatclient-tools-replacement.man
| | | shmig-replacement.man
| | | signature-replacement.man
| | | snmp-gui-tools-replacement.man
| | | sounds-migration-replacement.man
| | | srm-cbadriver-repl.man
| | | srm-datascrndriver-repl.man
| | | srm-infrastructure-repl.man
| | | srm-management-repl.man
| | | srm-quotadriver-repl.man
| | | srm-service-repl.man
| | | srm-service-reports-repl.man
| | | srm-ui-repl.man
| | | srumon-replacement.man
| | | stickynotes-replacement.man
| | | sysdm-replacement.man
| | | sysmain-replacement.man
| | | systemsettings-replacement.man
| | | tabletpcplatforminput-core-replacement.man
| | | tabletpcstickynotes-replacement.man
| | | tcpip-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-appserver-licensing-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-gateway-package-r-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-gateway-package-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-gateway-ui-package-r-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-gateway-ui-package-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-licenseserver-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-rapweb-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-rapwebpart-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-rdp-winstationextensions-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-role-package-r-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-role-package-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-sessiondirectory-client-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-sessiondirectory-server-replacement.man
| | | terminalservices-tsv-vmhostagent-replacement.man
| | | textservicesframework-migration-replacement.man
| | | time-service-replacement.man
| | | twinui-replacement.man
| | | udfs-replacement.man
| | | updateservices-common-replacement.man
| | | updateservices-services-replacement.man
| | | upnpdevicehost-replacement.man
| | | upnpdevicehost-server-replacement.man
| | | upnpssdp-replacement.man
| | | upnpssdp-server-replacement.man
| | | usbmigplugin-replacement.man
| | | virtualdiskservice-repl.man
| | | volsnap-repl.man
| | | vssservice-repl.man
| | | wcf-http-activation-replacement.man
| | | wcf-nonhttp-activation-replacement.man
| | | wicamigrationav-rl.man
| | | wid8-migration.man
| | | win32k-settings-replacement.man
| | | windowspushnotifications-platform-library-replacement.man
| | | windowssearchengine-replacement.man
| | | windowsupdate-replacement.man
| | | winlogon-replacement.man
| | | winmde-migration-replacement.man
| | | winnat-replacement.man
| | | winsat-cmi-replacement.man
| | | wlidconfig-int.vista-win7.man
| | | wlidconfig-production.vista-win7.man
| | | wlidsvc.vista-win7.man
| | | wmdmigration-replacement.man
| | | wmi-core-replacement.man
| | | wmiacpi-replacement.man
| | | wmpplayer-migration-replacement.man
| | | wsinfra-other-mw-replacement.man
| | | wslicensingservice-replacement.man
| | | 
| | +---en-us
| | +---microsoft-activedirectory-webservices
| | | adwsmigrate.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-client-license-platform-service-migration
| | | clipmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-ehome-reg-inf
| | | epgmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-international-core
| | | nlscoremig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-appx-deployment-server
| | | appxprovisioning.xml
| | | appxupgrademigrationplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-audio-mmecore-other
| | | audmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-bth-user
| | | bthmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-deviceaccess
| | | dabmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-deviceassociationframework
| | | dafmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-directoryservices-adam-client
| | | adammigrate.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-gameuxmig
| | | gameuxmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-iis-rm
| | | iismig.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-mapscontrol-migration
| | | mapsmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-ndis
| | | ndismigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-network-setup
| | | netsetupapi.dll
| | | netsetupengine.dll
| | | networkbindingenginemigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-offlinefiles-core
| | | | cscmig.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | cscmig.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-pnpmigration
| | | pnpmig.dll
| | | pnpmig.inf
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-rasapi-mig
| | | pbkmigr.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-rasserver-migplugin
| | | rasmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-security-ngc-localaccountmigplugin
| | | ngclocalaccountmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-shmig
| | | | shmig.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | shmig.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-storagemigration
| | | | stormigplugin.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | stormigplugin.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-sxs
| | | | sxsmigplugin.dll
| | | | 
| | | \---en-us
| | | sxsmigplugin.dll.mui
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-terminalservices-appserver-licensing
| | | tsmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-terminalservices-licenseserver
| | | tlsrepplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---microsoft-windows-textservicesframework-migration
| | | msctfmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---networkbridge
| | | bridgemigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---printing-localprinting-replacement
| | | printmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---sebmigration
| | | sebmigrationplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---sppmig
| | | sppmig.dll
| | | 
| | +---usb
| | | usbmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | +---windowssearchengine
| | | wsearchmigplugin.dll
| | | 
| | \---wslicensing
| | wsmigplugin.dll
| | 
| +---sxs
| | microsoft-windows-netfx3-ondemand-package.cab
| | 
| +---vista
| | webservices.dll
| | 
| \---xp
| webservices.dll
| 
\---support
\---logging
| actionqueueetw.dll
| auditetw.dll
| cmisetupetw.dll
| etwproviderinstall.vbs
| microsoft-windows-actionqueue-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-audit-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-cmisetup-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-oobeldr-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-setup-events.man
| microsoft-windows-setup-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-setupcl-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-setupugc-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-sysprep-instrumentation.man
| microsoft-windows-windeploy-instrumentation.man
| oobeldretw.dll
| setupcletw.dll
| setupetw.dll
| setupugcetw.dll
| sysprepetw.dll
| windeployetw.dll
| winsetupetw.dll
| 
\---en-us
actionqueueetw.dll.mui
auditetw.dll.mui
cmisetupetw.dll.mui
oobeldretw.dll.mui
setupcletw.dll.mui
setupetw.dll.mui
setupugcetw.dll.mui
sysprepetw.dll.mui
windeployetw.dll.mui
winsetupetw.dll.mui

ECHO is on.


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, you can let us see the contents of the DVD. On a working computer insert the dvd (do not attempt to run it) open a cmd prompt as admin copy and paste this cmd:-
> 
> d: & cd\ & echo > c:\0 & tree d:\ /a /f >>c:\0 & echo >>c:\0 & notepad c:\0
> 
> Notepad will open with the contents of the DVD copy paste this here.



So does the info (in my boot disk) shown in my last post, help, or tell anyone anything?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it may be the cd rom drive in your computer is not working, the dvd contents look OK.

Sometimes on older machines windows does not like a dvd (certificates issues). I would try media creation tool and download the latest version of win 10 32 bit, on to a flash drive 8 gb+ The standard download is bootable,. switch bios to boot from USB and see how you go.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also, did you try the suggestions in post *#9?*


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, it may be the cd rom drive in your computer is not working, the dvd contents look OK.
> 
> Sometimes on older machines windows does not like a dvd (certificates issues). I would try media creation tool and download the latest version of win 10 32 bit, on to a flash drive 8 gb+ The standard download is bootable,. switch bios to boot from USB and see how you go.


Thanks for the info...
But there doesn't appear to be a bios setting for a USB stick, only USB HDD, USB-CD etc.

I've also tried another W10 DVD which I downloaded direct from MS, and I got the same error.

Also: Before I tried installing W10, I tried a genuine W7 64bit DVD, and that displayed a black screen saying that it couldn't install it because it was 64bit, and my PC is 32bit, which suggests that something in the DVD drive must be working.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

mean_mr_mustard said:


> Thanks for the info...
> But there doesn't appear to be a bios setting for a USB stick, only USB HDD, USB-CD etc.
> 
> I've also tried another W10 DVD which I downloaded direct from MS, and I got the same error.
> ...


USB HDD is the one, but judging by the age of your hardware, it may not be able to boot from a large capacity flash disk. You can give it a go though. You can use the Windows 7 product key to download the 32-bit image from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/

I think your hardware is simply too old, thus incompatible with Windows 10. There's nothing you can do about it. I've seen hardware much newer than yours that couldn't take Windows 10 because of critical hardware incompatibility. It was either a fatally failing Windows installation OR major component malfunction after a successful Windows installation.


----------



## mean_mr_mustard (Aug 10, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> USB HDD is the one, but judging by the age of your hardware, it may not be able to boot from a large capacity flash disk. You can give it a go though. You can use the Windows 7 product key to download the 32-bit image from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/
> 
> I think your hardware is simply too old, thus incompatible with Windows 10. There's nothing you can do about it. I've seen hardware much newer than yours that couldn't take Windows 10 because of critical hardware incompatibility. It was either a fatally failing Windows installation OR major component malfunction after a successful Windows installation.


Thanks everyone for all your invaluable advice so far.

OK: On this PC, I've given up on W10 for now, and I'll try installing W7.
See my posts at: https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...thout-a-floppy-drive-1232770.html#post7713612


----------

